# Lyme disease



## Gracesmom (May 19, 2013)

Hi all! My Gracie had two engorged ticks on her about a month ago. I have never even seen a tick before, so my stupidity of not putting the frontline early enough led to it. My husband suggested out of precaution we have her tested for Lyme disease and unfortunately she tested positive. I am sick over this. She is on doxycycline or 28 days. I also took a urine sample, which they said was diluted. They said to bring in another sample in the morning, which had good concentration. But now I am so worried she has some kidney disease from the lyme. Do you think that s possible after only one month? And also when Grace has been on antibiotics for other issues, she had a hard time tolerating them, throwing up and to eating. Any good ideas? I always gave them with food, so that didn't help. Please help, I am beside myself.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wish I knew more but things I know are easily looked up online. You might want to send sniper John a pm. He did extensive reseach when Blaze was ill. She had a different type of tick born illness.


----------



## iwant2fish (Aug 14, 2012)

I read this article a while ago. Hopefully it will help put your mind at ease a little. I know if it was my dog I too would be worried. 
http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2010/08/10/the-feared-canine-disease-thats-mostly-benign.aspx


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I WILL SHARE THIS ONLY

AND I COULD SAVE THIS 

BUT HATE THE THRILL TO TRUTH

GAVE FAR TOO MUCH FREE 

THE IMMUNITY WILL BE TESTED TO THE CELL AND BLOOD LEVELS

AND YOU BETTER HAVE A LIFE WORK BENCH FROM DOING

PRO BIOTICS A MUST

RESTRICTED DIET, JUICER , PURE PROTEINS


MASS SLEEP, HYDRATION

GREENS

AND DO A BODY CLEANSE ON THE LIVER

WANT THE FACTS FROM DOING PM ME

HOW AUTOIMMUNITY REACTIONS, RECOVERS, AND RESPONDS 

LESS THEN 5 PERCENT OF THE VETS HAVE TO SHARE

FACTS

CHECK FOR VIRAL LOAD EVERY 2 WEEKS MAX SIMPLE BLOOD TEST

YOU CAN WIN

THE CORE HOLDS

YOU WILL FIND A CHANCE

GOOGLE YOUR CHOICES

I WOULD NOT

BECKER A STUD FEW FINER AND A TRUTH TELLER

IMMUNITY IS THE KEY GOING IN"


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Our 7 month old pup just finished up his Doxycycline treatment (21 days though) last friday. We got him on antibiotics the day after we found the engorged tick because he already was showing symptoms (stiff hind legs, general fatigue). We knew the weekend he picked it up so it had been on him for 5 days before we found it.

From my research it seems that the major lifelong problems happen when its left untreated, that added with repeated exposure. Also, dogs show different symptoms or never at all. So its not a death sentence by any means. I don't think you have anything to worry about after a month. Obviously the earlier you catch it the better but as long as you stay on top of it, it should be fine. Hopefully she can take all 28 days. On day 19 (of 21) Berkeley vomited up his morning food and pill, and after that we mixed in rice with his food to help settle his stomach and he tolerate the rest just fine.

Make sure he is taking a probiotic with the antibiotics. Very important toward the end. Berk's stools were fine up until maybe day 15 and then it was diarrhea from then on out. I think the probiotics really postponed it and speed up it returning to normal after the antibiotics were finished. Probably only took maybe 2 extra days of probiotic only to get him back to normal. 

Dont beat your self up too much. Im from the northwest and had never seen a tick in my life either! But sure enough, apparently Vermont is infested with them (weekend trip up there from NYC). 

Odd your vet had you give a urine sample, seems strange. I guess if he was worried about kidney problems then that makes sense but my non-vet opinion is that its not an issue after a month.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

First of all, sorry about your girl Gracie. Ticks can be very tricky and after hikes we normally do several thorough checks because they are easily missed. Even with Frontline, be vigilant in checking. (another note for Frontline, with bigger dogs spread out the medication to four places, the top of both shoulder blades and both hips. Just be sure to distract her until it dries.)
As for Doxy, we just finally got our boy off 2 months of it due to a positive test for a tick disease. As for being on it, his digestive tract had a harder time with it. Mainly his stool was very soft. To get around this, we added canned pumpkin and oats. That helped a lot. (especially the oats, but the pumpkin is good for moisture as well). Another thing we did is add greek yogurt (or other pro-biotic) to non-antibiotic meals to help replenish his gut bacteria. (Don't do it when you give her the doxy.) He was also getting stomach bile in the middle of the night and vomiting, so we added a small before bed snack of kibble, oats, and greek yogurt. 
Basically, while he's on the antibiotics you are going to have to deal with a messed up system.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Years ago I had a dog that had Lyme disease. I figured out that she had it because she was displaying strange behavior and seemed to get confused easily - like she would walk under the kitchen table and then would cry because she couldn't figure out how to get back out. Turns out it was Lyme disease. . She went through the treatment fine and seemed to go back to normal. This was not that long after the Lyme disease vaccination came out and my vet called the maker of the vaccination and asked if it was safe to give to a dog that had already had Lyme disease, they said that it would be safe, so we gave her the vaccination to prevent her from getting infected again since it was clearly in the ticks around where I lived. Unfortunately it was not safe to give her the vaccination because the vaccination actually caused her to get a second case. . I didn't have a happy outcome with my poor little Maggie, so I just want to caution you to be careful about giving your dog the Lyme disease vaccination once they've already contracted Lyme disease. Keep in mind - this was years ago and I'm sure that much has changed since then, but I would do a lot of research and talk to my vet about the vaccination before giving it to an already exposed dog. 

Both of my dogs now have had the Lyme disease vaccination since they were old enough to get it - I'm super paranoid about it because I don't want to go through that again!

I really do feel that my dog would have made a full recovery if she didn't get Lyme disease for the second time, so I don't want to scare you!!

So sorry that you have to go through this, but I'm sure that your girl will bounce back quickly since you caught it so quickly!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

1.

the vaccine has great risks very high ones it contains potent foreign proteins that over work the entire immunity 
Fact"

I do not recommend it. 

Lyme organanism are skillful at hiding and disquising itself within the core body . 

They never know if its 100 percent if its gone once its in"

Monitor all antibiotic treatments they kill great guys as well


It is caused by the spirochete bacteria Borrelia

The white footed mouse number 1 Host

Birds number 2

white tail deer 3

Risks greatest through May 1 to September 1

onset lameness, swollen joints, weight loss, lethargy

many become chronic

last the Kidneys will be impacted

and few cases

acute cardiac syndrome

this level many cases fatal

Most mates exposed do not become ill

fact"


Serological blood test a must"

each Vet must dig deeper at kidney risks" 

A single tick can produce and transmit more then 1 strain of it

fact" 

Round 1 (doxycycline )can be used over some time with pro biotics ;D

Tissues can change as well


Round 2" (ceftriaxone) ( Rocephin) is added in the treatments ;D

I boost also the core

(Tetracyclin) is a good finish as well

protect the gut with all these medications is a must

pay me as I leave ;D

you will not miss my Reflexions earned


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Gracie. 

The Ticks you pulled off may, or may not, have the culprit. In the early days of Lyme disease it was identified to a specific type of tick, but now they know that more than just one species of tick carry the disease. In fact studies are being conducted to see if other insect, ie mosquitos, black flys, etc, can transfer the Lyme disease. Don't beat yourself up, this is part of owning a dog. You did all the right things.

About the test;
The actual Lyme test is not 100% infallable. It can give both a false negative, or false positive, and if done too soon after the Lyme Lepto it will give a false positive.
None the less, it's exponentailly better to default conservative and start the Doxy, if there is any doubt.

I can not tell you wheher or not you should have the Lyme Lepto done as part of her yearly shots. Mine both have it done, but they are hunted, and we live on a river with dense underbrush and ticks are a guarantee in my yard. The Lyme Lepto for them is necessary. They are going to get exposed to Lyme.
The first time the Lyme Lepto was done on both my dogs the shots were given with decreased doses over a period of time to observe their reaction to the shots. Now it's one of their annual vaccines.

For the upset stomach that some dogs get from taking antibiotics; I found that adding rice balls, with natural yougurt to their diet helped them out. I also give them one Tagament if they still are having upset stomach issues.

Once again though, you did everything right. You're a good owner.


To any and all,concerning Lyme. 

In 1995 I had to put down a stellar V. He was just incredible. A perfectly molded hunting machine, just a hunter's dream. I lost him to Lyme. He was only six years old.
It was kinda early on in the knowledge of Lyme and they had just come up with the test, and preventatives were in the trials period. It was just bad timing.
When the Vet came to put Boone down, I was playing frisbee with him in the backyard. We never got any symptoms until it was too late. No lameness, no swollen joints, nothing! He was being hunted a week prior to this. 
We actually took him to the Vet because he went off his food and we thought he had a stomach problem. The Vet called us that night and said that his liver and kidneys were failing and he couldn't believe that we didn't bring him into the office in a box based on his blood test results, and if he hadn't watched him run around his backyard he couldn't believe it himself. His liver and kidneys were necrotic and hadn't functioned properly in a few days. A followup blood test, by both him, and another vet yielded the same results. He insisted that the blood go to different labs just to make sure.
Do not ever believe that these dogs are the little marshmallow, fragile, cream puffs that they are sometimes portrayed as. Anyone that hunts them will tell, these are tough, stoic dogs, with a drive that is incredible. They are physically and mentally exceptional, and you may get little warning that they need help until it could be too late. This is a dog that when something changes in it's behavior or demeanor, you need to pay attention.
Lyme disease is nothing to mess about with.

Off the box now.

Mike


----------



## lpdonahue (May 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your Gracie... My Quinn was brought in for routine shots last fall and to my surprise the vet called to say she tested positive for Lyme disease too. We live in Vermont and I had only pulled one tick off her since we got her and it wans't embedded in her at all. I gave her the meds with peanut butter on a cracker and that seemed to help and I did her and my male Ruger the lyme vaccine. The vet said she should be fine but i know how scary this can be.


----------

